# Upside down comb



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

In Warre hives it is normal to have attachment to the box on the sides. There are no frame sides. Re: building upwards, dont have an empty box over bees. Move the first box with comb to the top position , always. Otherwise your hive wont work properly.


----------

